# Major Solar Flare going on



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone notice any interruptions due to this. My net has been SOOO slow since yesterday afternoon and tv signals very weak most of today. Not sure if it's related to this solar flare or not.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I was up the whole night working on y computer, and I didnt sleep until about 6am, after Skyping with my husband - and I had the TV on in the background on BBC World Service, which kept flicking to another Arabic channel once in a while, so yes the signal wasnt great. I just woke now, and so far everything seems normal, including my internet.


----------

